# My newly set up fishroom/ work shop



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Resurrection of the fresh water fish room:
20 & 15 long tanks:








My newest 33 long Amazon habitat " work in progress" for my L66 king tigers:


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice. Perfect height to work on everything.


----------

